# Lüfter für die h100i



## bellertexx (3. September 2015)

*Lüfter für die h100i*

Hallo, ich suche andere Lüfter für die h100i
Budget : Pro lüfter bis 20 euro .

danke


----------



## XeT (3. September 2015)

*AW: Lüfter für die h100i*

Erst mal musst du doch klären ob diese oder nicht. Hätte aber problemlos in ein Thema gepasst.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...n-oder-phanteks-ph-tc14pe_bk.html#post7673842


----------

